# Cheap OPI sites... FYI (again)



## Aquilah (Jan 14, 2008)

8ty8beauty.com raised the price of OPI up to $4.48 ($0.50 increase). I wanna say their "sister site" is head2toebeauty.com, and they charge $4.75 now. Shipping at one point was a flat-rate of $6, and now it's based on weight and yada, yada... 8ty8beauty.com charges NY residents 8.675% tax, and head2toebeauty.com charges Illinois residents 7%. I've never paid attention to their Orly, China Glaze or Essie prices though. Just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, awesome Aquilah! Thanks! I'll be buying some for sure. I usuallu pay so much more for them.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks Aquilah ! i'll think i'll order too, they're so expensive here !


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 14, 2008)

More than welcome! I didn't know about either site until recently, but they do rock!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

i ordered some China Glaze. i didn't know that brand, but some of their colors caught my eye.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i ordered some China Glaze. i didn't know that brand, but some of their colors caught my eye. It's a good brand! I think their color Beatnik is one I've used... Cashmere Creme is a gorgeous color too!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2008)

i went for more popping nailcolors, i'm trying to have a good range of them so i can have a popping rainbow on my nails




.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 15, 2008)

will opi stay longer on your nails than regular nailpolish?


----------



## fun_size (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for this...I love OPI


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 8ty8beauty.com raised the price of OPI up to $4.48 ($0.50 increase). I wanna say their "sister site" is head2toebeauty.com, and they charge $4.75 now. Shipping at one point was a flat-rate of $6, and now it's based on weight and yada, yada... 8ty8beauty.com charges NY residents 8.675% tax, and head2toebeauty.com charges Illinois residents 7%. I've never paid attention to their Orly, China Glaze or Essie prices though. Just thought I'd let you know! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've bought from 8ty8beauty stacks of times, I've found them to be quite reasonably priced with their international postage. It costs AU$40 for 6 bottles of polish, including postage. It's pretty good considering we pay $20 retail per bottle for OPI here.

I've also bought from head2toe, I've found them to be just as good, a little more expensive, though if 8ty8 is out of something I'll go check on head2toe, they'll usually have it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 17, 2008)

they killed me with the shipping, i didn't remember what i choose usually so i got 13$ between shipping charges and packing. but anyway, it's still cheaper than buying nail polish here.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif will opi stay longer on your nails than regular nailpolish? I know for me, OPI is the best polish I've used. Orly is good, but not as good. I'm slowly building my NP stash to consist of 95% OPI LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 17, 2008)

so far i've only tried their 2 in 1 polish (base+top coat). it's great but as you go along the bottle it tends to become just plastic and it's impossible to apply on your nails.


----------



## duke.bailey (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, new to this stuff but anyway...

I have been looking at head2toe and 8ty8 for Opi and nail files, to ship to Australia. Just wondering, which site would be better to use, ie: cheaper, more reliable, good shipping prices.

Thanx!


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *duke.bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, new to this stuff but anyway...
I have been looking at head2toe and 8ty8 for Opi and nail files, to ship to Australia. Just wondering, which site would be better to use, ie: cheaper, more reliable, good shipping prices.

Thanx!

I think Bec688 has bought from both of these sites and she lives in Australia too, so you might want to PM her




Duh I just read that she'd already replied...lol it's one of those days....


----------



## duke.bailey (Jan 25, 2008)

Righteo, thanks i didn't even think of that! xxx


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 28, 2008)

I recently got my first bottle of OPI ($7.50USD) and I will never go back to regular brands. It's so smooth. I'd love a whole collection of it!


----------



## JordanGalore (Jan 28, 2008)

Well besides 8ty8 and head2toe, you can try transdesign.com they sell OPI for $4.25 and the shipping is decent. I'm still upset that all three sites raised the prices of OPI



but hey, thats the day and age, lol.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for telling us about these! I just got my order from 8ty8 today, I got 4 from the new China Glaze OMG collection, and also OPI I'm Not Really a Waitress.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ive used both these sites before. Im avoiding making anymore orders as i have enough nail polishes. lol


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Boys In The Bottle has some pretty polishes you only pay for shipping


----------

